# No Spain for us...



## JaneStanley (Apr 11, 2012)

Well Husband went for interview last week and he's just found out that they gave the job to the other guy. We are gutted. 

Just wanted to say thanks to Jo and everyone else for their help though.

Best Wishes
Jane.

xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JaneStanley said:


> Well Husband went for interview last week and he's just found out that they gave the job to the other guy. We are gutted.
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks to Jo and everyone else for their help though.
> 
> ...


oh what a shame 

now that you have the 'bug' I bet he'll find others to apply for though


----------



## JaneStanley (Apr 11, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> oh what a shame
> 
> now that you have the 'bug' I bet he'll find others to apply for though


Thank you! Unfortunately, job hunting just isn't going well in UK let alone Spain...I don't think there will be another opportunity for us to move to Spain. Trying not to get too upset for my husbands sake, but rarely seen him cry...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JaneStanley said:


> Thank you! Unfortunately, job hunting just isn't going well in UK let alone Spain...I don't think there will be another opportunity for us to move to Spain. Trying not to get too upset for my husbands sake, but rarely seen him cry...



Tell him not to get too upset - the grass isnt always greener! But I'm sad for him and you. We've had to come back to the UK and Spain is nicer, altho it does have its faults and issues. What is it that he does???

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Look at the news today in the UK of Spain. Demo's against latest cuts, Spain in recession, more young people (under 30's/ under 25s??) UNemployed than employed. Could be tat you had a luky escape...
Or could be that you need to look around for other jobs to apply for!


----------



## JaneStanley (Apr 11, 2012)

He is I.T - project manager / call centres / charity/ data manager / dialler specialist. Loads of experience, but apparently other guy "more suitable".


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JaneStanley said:


> He is I.T - project manager / call centres / charity/ data manager / dialler specialist. Loads of experience, but apparently other guy "more suitable".


have you thought of Gib?


----------



## JaneStanley (Apr 11, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> have you thought of Gib?


Yes, this is all in his search criteria. He basically is searching for anywhere in the world (well, anywhere that isn't currently at war!)

I guess that Spain wasn't meant to be for us. Shame though, as he was really perfect for the job and we loved the area. Good luck to the other guy though - I'm sure he will love it.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Years ago I tried for Australia but the Cads wouldn't let me in, I too was thoroughly miffed. 

However I would never have found this special place if they had opened the gate!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

try infojobs.net and type in the key words related to his particular fields of IT.

Wishing you luck. x


----------



## JaneStanley (Apr 11, 2012)

Well I can keep dreaming. Trust me to get my heart too set on it before they'd offered him the job (horrible Recruitment agents who make you think that you've practically got the job and the 2nd interview is just a formality).


----------



## JaneStanley (Apr 11, 2012)

Tallulah said:


> try infojobs.net and type in the key words related to his particular fields of IT.
> 
> Wishing you luck. x



Have to learn Spanish for that one. ;-)


----------



## tazster (Apr 17, 2009)

Try indeed.es for Spain and indeed dot com dot UK . You can search gib there is few jobs on there for Itil certified which I'm assuming by your husbands skill set is what he's qualified in like myself


----------

